# Engine running rough under load



## arthurcole (Mar 27, 2009)

Help Please,

My TT 225bhp starts and idles fine but as i accelarate the power is all over the place and even loses power to the extent that i have to pull over, i have disconnected the MAF and the car runs fine and the accelaration is much smoother. Once i connect it the problem starts again. I am assuming that the MAF is at fault.

Before i shell out and replace the MAF is there anything else i should be checking? I dont want to replace the MAF only to find that it was not the problem.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try a post in the mk1 section but it defo sounds like the maf has had it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Sounds like the maf


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Almost forgot  dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

